# 5 Hour Energy



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Was thinking of stocking some of this for future use? Ideas or comments?


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I think it's a scam. It's either a lot of sugar, caffeine, or both. It advertises that it doesn't produce a letdown but that couldn't possibly be true.

It would be good for you to get used to living without caffeine. You'll sleep better and be more alert over the course of a day. I used to wake up around 3 or 4 in the morning and not be able to sleep. I cut out caffeine and that helped a lot. Now I take a supplement called "Rapid Sleep PM". It helps me get to sleep at night and go back to sleep after I get up to go to the bathroom. My wife and I have a year's supply of that.


----------



## sillymoo (Oct 30, 2011)

I have tried it twice and did not notice any difference. The taste is pretty poor, too. I usually drink Monster if I need a boost. It tastes ok and it works, but I can feel the acid stripping my enamel away. My teeth always hurt after I drink it. I used to take No Doz in high school. Those worked like a charm for me until I got the shakes and couldn't stop for a few days. Perhaps I should not have taken several at once for days on end.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

BillS said:


> I think it's a scam. It's either a lot of sugar, caffeine, or both. It advertises that it doesn't produce a letdown but that couldn't possibly be true.
> 
> It would be good for you to get used to living without caffeine. You'll sleep better and be more alert over the course of a day. I used to wake up around 3 or 4 in the morning and not be able to sleep. I cut out caffeine and that helped a lot. Now I take a supplement called "Rapid Sleep PM". It helps me get to sleep at night and go back to sleep after I get up to go to the bathroom. My wife and I have a year's supply of that.


Which is melatonin; what I use.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

The only upside is that most of the energy drinks/supplements are full of vitamins. may help with food being scarce. 
They come in a powder too.. called zipfizz.. tasty and can be added to water that doesn't taste as good as you'd like.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Personally I am not interested in these sorts of things but this is a customer of the company I work for: http://www.zipsenergy.com/

They are sunflower seeds that have a powder on the seeds that is the same thing they put in the energy drinks. Supposedly one bag of seeds is like two energy drinks (IIRC). I dont know the shelf life.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

BillS said:


> I think it's a scam. It's either a lot of sugar, caffeine, or both. It advertises that it doesn't produce a letdown but that couldn't possibly be true.
> 
> It would be good for you to get used to living without caffeine. You'll sleep better and be more alert over the course of a day. I used to wake up around 3 or 4 in the morning and not be able to sleep. I cut out caffeine and that helped a lot. Now I take a supplement called "Rapid Sleep PM". It helps me get to sleep at night and go back to sleep after I get up to go to the bathroom. My wife and I have a year's supply of that.


Some NO-Doz or equivalent might come in handy to stay awake/alert if bugging out or standing guard..
DB


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

ok, i work construction, i drink, i drink alot... five hour is the only energy drink ive found to keep my head in the game, when ive way over done it the night before. 

but it only works once. drink it every day, and your body is used to it by day two at best.

but it works great for the day after your brother got out of the navy, and you spent the night with two of the strippers, and got two hours sleep, after drinking copius quantities of mixed drinks, beer, and my personal favorite, vodka.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Just looking for something when someone might have guard duty at night


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

its loaded with caffeine mostly, but also sugar.

Nothing you cant duplicate with a caffeine tablet and a candy bar.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Everyones reaction will be different. I drank once and felt like crap. My body wanted rest and and brain was going at warp speed. I felt jittery and shakey and wanted to nap and run a road race at the same time as well as GI upsetness. Now my wife on the other hand was wired for 3 days straight after drinking one. No sleep for her, and she won't even think of touching the stuff again.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I would look to see the shelf life of the vitamins compounds. I don't know what the storage life is on those but I would keep that in mind.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

I've tried and used a lot of these kind of products. I'll never use 5 hour ever again!! Tried them twice ( second time to "make sure") Followed the instructions on it about 20 minutes later ( the first time) I thought I was having a heart attack. Felt like a mack truck was sitting on my chest. Things gave me heart burn so bad it took several hours to get over it. Same with second attempt. About the only good ones IMHO are the rockstar punch or cola flavors. Which I don't think would store long term, course I don't think the "shots" would either.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't know much about the energy drinks. My DH has tried them and doesn't think they really work, but he does drink a lot of caffeine anyway. I got a prescription from my doctor for Phentermine and that will definitely do the job of keeping you up and alert.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

101airborne said:


> I've tried and used a lot of these kind of products. I'll never use 5 hour ever again!! Tried them twice ( second time to "make sure") Followed the instructions on it about 20 minutes later ( the first time) I thought I was having a heart attack. Felt like a mack truck was sitting on my chest. Things gave me heart burn so bad it took several hours to get over it. Same with second attempt. About the only good ones IMHO are the rockstar punch or cola flavors. Which I don't think would store long term, course I don't think the "shots" would either.


I like five hour. Since my wife had been pregnant, I take one of those in the morning and clean the house top to bottom. I find they work well, but if you're not a java junkie I'm sure it can get pretty intense.



valannb22 said:


> I don't know much about the energy drinks. My DH has tried them and doesn't think they really work, but he does drink a lot of caffeine anyway. I got a prescription from my doctor for Phentermine and that will definitely do the job of keeping you up and alert.


What was it prescribed for? The name makes me think it's an amphetamine derivative.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

It is an appetite suppressor and the side effects look similar to a bad trip on 5 hour. And yup it is very close to amphetamines.


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

I used to take all types of energy drinks to stay awake due to working nights. All of them didn't work or I felt jittery. Five hour did zip, too. Now I have completely cut out caffeine and eat more fruit during my shift. Works better for me but thats just my experience.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

zracer7 said:


> I used to take all types of energy drinks to stay awake due to working nights. All of them didn't work or I felt jittery. Five hour did zip, too. Now I have completely cut out caffeine and eat more fruit during my shift. Works better for me but thats just my experience.


I found eating right provides me with all the energy I need. I choose to drink coffee in excess because I like it. Liking it of course has turned into having to have it.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

ComputerGuy said:


> Thanks everyone. Just looking for something when someone might have guard duty at night


In this context, it sounds like a decent idea, but it seems it would make more sense to maybe stock up on something thats not so nasty (health and effect wise) like some kind of natural stimulant. Ginseng or something to that effect?

I like your line of thinking though.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Ginseng it a great route. 

Sure can perk you up in a hurry.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Just a little heads up. 
Today, a friend of my daughters was found dead in his bed this morning. He was only 19 years old and in very good shape. He did use the 5 hour energy before PT this morning as he did most mornings. His roommate thought he was taking his usual short nap between PT and work.


----------



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

BlueZ said:


> its loaded with caffeine mostly, but also sugar.
> 
> Nothing you cant duplicate with a caffeine tablet and a candy bar.


5 hour energy has 4 calories. I doubt it has much sugar if any. They have roughly the same caffiene as a cup of coffee. They have tons of vitamins, with B12 being the largest amount. (8300% of the recommended daily allowance) As said, it's great for 1 or 2 days in a row. After that, you need a week or two away before it will do you any good.


----------

